
Ask HN: Hackernews US Election poll? - amerf1
Could we have a poll at the top of the site that allows users to vote on a Presidential Candidate<p>It would be cool to get an idea on what HackerNews thinks about the US election. It could run until election day and be updated once a day or so.
======
mtmail
Absolutely not. Every news website in the US (and possibly in the world,
certainly in Germany) already reports on the presidential candidates and what
they tweeted several times per day. I'm coming to HN to get away from
sports/politics/funny videos/celebrities.

